# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  sol cage lapin nain

## Gommette

Bonjour,

je vais bientôt adopter un lapin nain, 
c'est mon premier lapin , je me suis beaucoup renseignée sur les soins etc et je suis maintenant parée je pense ! mais j'ai une question à laquelle je ne trouve pas de réponse : que faut-il mettre sur le sol dans la cage du lapin ? J'ai l'intention de lui apprendre à faire dans une petite litière pour rongeur située dans un coin de la cage , du coup je pensais mettre un tapis doux (serviette de bain par exemple) sur le reste du sol. J'ai vu que certains mettent de la paille de partout mais ça me parait pas super hygiénique, et je pense que ça n'ira pas pour lui apprendre la propreté . 
Et dans la petite maison dans la cage ? Que faut il mettre ? Rien, une serviette ? De la paille ? Le lapin se fait il un "nid" comme d'autres rongeurs ?

Merci de vos conseils

----------


## Terpsichore

Bonjour,

félicitations pour ton adoption  :Smile: 

Un lapin ne vit pas en cage. Il doit avoir minimum un enclos, et mieux un espace de liberté (une pièce ou l'appartement complet). Vu qu'ils s'éduquent à la propreté, c'est très facile.

Un lapinou ne se fait pas de nid. Les miennes n'apprécient pas non plus les maisons. En revanche, elles adorent les tapis (assez rigides, à poils courts), genre tapis de salle de bain, sur lesquels elles aiment dormir. Il faut juste faire attention à leur composition (au cas où le lapinou le grignote) et que ça soit le plus naturel possible.

Effectivement, si tu mets de la paille partout ça risque de ne pas aller pour l'apprentissage de la propreté.

Question bête, mais : quel taille fait ton lapin ? Les litières des miennes sont des litières pour chat, parce que celles pour rongeurs c'est même pas la peine  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gommette

Bonjour Terpischore , 

merci de ta réponse super rapide ! je pense que c'est bien que le lapin est une cage pour les besoins et la nourriture, et puis avoir un espace rien qu'à lui, mais pas de soucis, je ne compte pas l'enfermer dedans, il sortira plusieurs heures par jour, je le laisserai en liberté dès que possible, de plus j'ai choisi une cage 1m40 sur 70cm de large donc il aura quand même de la place dedans.  

je vais prendre un tapis de bain donc sur quasi toute la surface, je mettrai la maison dessus on verra bien si il apprécie . Pour la litière j'ai pris une litière pour rongeur mais elle est assez grande, genre la moitié dune litière pour chats, on verra si c'est trop petit je changerai. Pour le moment il est tout petit car il a trois mois mais bon il va grandir. C'est un lapin nain.

sinon autre question : est-ce que tous les lapins mangent les fils électriques ? Peut-on l'éduquer  ne pas le faire ? J'essaye de tout sécuriser dans la maison mais c'est une grosse galère !

----------


## Terpsichore

Un nain bélier ou oreilles droite ? Un oreilles droite devrait faire environ 2 kilos, un bélier entre 3 et 4 kilos à l'aise. Soit le poids d'un chat. Du coup les 1m40 de la cage semblent plus petit hein ?  :Smile: 

Oui c'est bien qu'il ait son coin, comme les chats aussi d'ailleurs.

Alors OUI, les lapins mangent les fils électriques  ::  Malheureusement dur dur de les éduquer pour ça. Tu peux utiliser des gaines plastiques pour sécuriser.

----------


## isa0164

coucou!!!
alors les miens je leur ai mis un morceau de lino qui fait la taille de la cage,c est tres facile a nettoyer ,et un bac a litiere avec des granules de bois,c est une tres bonne litiere et peu chere,4,50 les 15 kgs
ils n ont pas de tapis car ils n aiment pas ca
bravo pour ton choix car les lapins sont des animaux geniaux

----------


## jenny02

A la maison ma lapine qui est en cage quand je suis au boulot et lâché dans la cuisine quand je suis à la maison elle a pareil une cage d'1.40, elle a une litiere dans un bac a chat et le reste de sa cage je lui mets une polaire comme ça s'est tout doux sous les pattes... Elle a également un panier en mousse pour chat a la base elle adore se vautrer dedans...

----------


## sab_

Bonjour, 

Le lapin ne se fait pas de nid, le seule cas c'est pour la mise bas ou bien en cas de grossesse nerveuse  :Smile: 
L'idéal c'est de varier les sols pour éviter les pododermatites. Un petit tapis en fibre naturelle pourrait être bien, ensuite il faut voir selon les préférences du lapin et surtout s'il fait partie des lapins qui aiment bien faire pipi sur les surfaces moelleuses  :Smile: 







> je pense que c'est bien que le lapin est une cage pour les besoins et la nourriture, et puis avoir un espace rien qu'à lui, mais pas de soucis, je ne compte pas l'enfermer dedans, il sortira plusieurs heures par jour, je le laisserai en liberté dès que possible, de plus j'ai choisi une cage 1m40 sur 70cm de large donc il aura quand même de la place dedans.


Je rejoins Terpsichore: un lapin n'est pas fait du tout pour vivre en cage  ::   même si tu le sors 5h par jour -grand minimum -, ça implique qu'il soit enfermé dans un petit espace 19h par jour, c'est juste énorme... 
Certes, la cage va paraître grande tant qu'il sera petit, mais une fois adulte il ne pourra pas se mettre sur ses pattes arrières, peut être pas s'étaler de tout son long, encore moins faire ces petits bonds de joie qu'ils aiment tant faire... 
Le lapin s'éduque, c'est un animal qui peut tout à fait être propre et surtout ne pas faire de bêtises, pour peu qu'il évolue dans un environnement sécurisé (câbles gainés, plantes inaccessibles etc). 
Le meilleur compromis reste l'enclos, pourquoi pas accolé à la cage, qui permet au lapin d'avoir une plus grande surface et de se sentir mieux  :Smile: 
Une cage seule n'est absolument pas suffisante pour un lapin  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je voulais éditer mon message mais impossible! Bref, je voulais ajouter un exemple pour illustrer le fait qu'une cage soit bien trop petite pour un lapin: c'est comme si vous passiez plusieurs heures par jour enfermé dans les WC. Alors même si ça n'est "que" la nuit, ou bien "que" la journée de travail, vous vous sentiriez quand même à l'étroit j'imagine?  ::

----------


## Lilou26

Je vais me faire huer mais tanpis.

Ici j'ai une cage d'1m20 avec 2 lapins dedans, une naine et un limite de ferme. J'ai mis de la litière partout car bien que propres, mon mâle ne sait pas faire dans la litière et fait donc à côté, ce qui donnait une belle piscine sous le bac à litière (grand bac pour chats).
De plus, ils adorent gratter donc c'est vraiment l'idéal pour eux.

Dans la cage ils arrivent à courir, se mettre debout et s'allonger de tout leur long sans aucun soucis.

Par contre la cage est très très souvent ouverte. Afin que se soit sécuriser j'ai un parc vraiment sympa car très grand. Dans celui-ci ils ont des jouets en bois, un panier pour chats, une niche "maison" en tissu pour chats ou petits chiens, un arbre à chats et un tunnel pour chats qui fait du bruit (Flocon adoore).

Bah malgré ça, ils passent plus des 3/4 de leur temps dans la cage.


Par contre, je fais toujours attention à ce qu'ils sortent le matin lorsque cela est possible (je travaille et j'ai un chien donc bon ...) et surtout le soir car c'est là qu'ils sont les plus actifs.

Alabama sort très peu, genre 10 minutes par jour. Flocon c'est genre 1h par jour pour aller jouer avec ma chatte.

Après je fais partie des chanceuses mais mes lapins ne rongent rien, ils sont tous les 2 propres sans soucis non plus.
Mais au moins avec l'enclos je suis tranquille, surtout avec ma chienne qui n'a jamais été agressive mais il suffirait d'une fois.

----------


## sab_

mais la cage est toujours sur l'enclos, ou bien l'enclos c'est juste leur espace de sortie? Parce que bon, si la cage est fermée, c'est vraiment pas vivable pour deux lapins une cage d'1m20...  :: 

Par contre deux lapins courir dans une cage d'1m20, je demande à voir une vidéo car ça me paraît impossible... oui ils arrivent à se déplacer (heureusement  ::  ) mais certainement pas à piquer des sprints comme le font les lapins en enclos ou en liberté. Ou alors c'est que tu n'as jamais vu un lapin piquer un vrai sprint, c'est à dire se mettre à courir, tourner autour d'un meuble, passer dans ses tunnels, sauter sur le canapé, faire demi tour au dernier moment, repasser dans son tunnel etc... je ne vois pas comment un lapin peut courir dans une cage, c'est juste physiquement impossible?
Quant à un lapin de ferme, se mettre debout (c'est à dire sur ses pattes arrières) dans une cage si petite, pareil je demande à voir  :: 

J'ai deux poids plume ici (1kg3 et 1kg8), quand Dora (1kg3) se met sur ses pattes arrières, elle atteint voire dépasse les 35 cm, alors un lapin de ferme... non vraiment, j'ai du mal à imaginer ça... 

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi on s'acharne à vouloir mettre des lapins en cage? ça ne respecte aucunement leurs besoins... :s

----------


## Lilou26

bah écoute vient à la maison et tu verras. Ils ne se taperont pas un sprint clairement hein, par contre se mettre debout ils y arrivent (attention c'est un type lapin de ferme, c'est du croisement)

La cage n'est pas toujours ouverte. Elle l'est entre 12h et 14h et de 17h à 23h environ ainsi que le mercredi et le week-end toute la journée (et où ils ne sortent pas plus)
Le reste de la journée se serait vraiment risqué puisqu'ils sont dans la pièce à vivre avec mes chats et ma chienne ainsi que très régulier un chien en FA donc vraiment je ne prendrais pas le risque.

J'aurais la possibilité de laisser ouvert toute la journée je le ferais mais là je ne peux pas et bon vraiment l'après midi ils dorment.

un exemple aujourd'hui. Je suis en arrêt donc cage ouverte (cage dans l'enclos ou du moins enclos autour de la cage, je ne sais pas si je suis claire là mais en gros les panneaux de l'enclos ne passent pas derrière la cage) toute la journée.

Flocon est parti faire un petit tour ce matin puis dodo. Alabama n'est pas encore sortie.
Là mon gros se réveille doucement et va donc commencer à vraiment s'éclater (comme tu dis des coups de sprints, des bons de partout) jusqu'à ce soir.

Pourtant je ne les ai pas habitué à ce rythme puisqu'avant ils avaient une pièce rien que pour eux avec une liberté H24 (je les ai démménagé car c'est la future chambre de bébé).

Et il arrive même souvent le soir qu'il passe 1h dans mon cou pour des papouilles.

Alors soit je n'ai pas des très actifs (pourtant jeunes mais habitués tous les 2 à vivre dans des cages minuscules avant d'arriver à la maison) soit je n'en sais rien mais vraiment la cage ouverte à longueur de journée ici ça ne sert à rien.


Par contre un enclos seul sans leur cage ils seraient malheureux concrètement. La cage est vraiment importante pour eux, c'est leur abri.


Par contre clairement je ne suis pas forcément contre ton avis, loin de là mais chacun fait comme il peut. Concrètement un lapin en totale liberté je ne le ferais pas car je trouve cela dangereux pour lui mais en semi-liberté oui c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux mais pas toujours possible.

Tu vas me dire dans ces cas-là on n'adopte pas. Possible mais ils seraient morts sinon ou dans des conditions bien pires qu'ici.

Et une fois que je ne travaillerais plus (fin avril) la cage sera toujours ouverte sauf la nuit.

----------


## Lilou26

sab je viens de mettre des photos sur le post photos cages, aquariums ... Afin que tu comprennes mieux.

J'ai pris les photos en vitesse avec la cage pas encore nettoyée, désolée.
Il y a un de mes chats dans l'enclos, en espérant que ça te fasses une idée niveau taille de Flocon.

----------


## sab_

Lilou, je suis allée voir, merci  :Smile: 
C'est dommage que tu ne puisses pas les laisser en permanence dans l'enclos (avec la cage ouverte je veux dire), car ton enclos a une belle surface! Mais je comprends qu'avec un chien, il faut prendre des précautions. Ne pourrais-tu pas envisager plutôt un condo avec des grilles de la redoute, de ce type là: http://www.margueritecie.com/condo.php  (et si tu tapes "bunny condo" dans google image tu auras plein d'autres exemples) 

Par contre là où je ne suis pas d'accord: 
- la liberté n'est pas plus dangereuse pour un lapin que pour un chat: à la maison mes lapins sont en liberté depuis un plus de 4 ans et il n'y a jamais eu d'accident, dans notre ancien logement ainsi que dans la maison actuelle c'est "bunny proof" et ça n'a pas demandé de gros travaux: il n'y a qu'un câble qui sort un peu et il est gainé, le reste est coincé derrière les meubles. Les plantes sont sur des étagères. Pour le reste, ils ont "accès" à la bibliothèque mais ne mangent pas les livres, ils ne mangent pas les meubles non plus, ni les angles de mur etc... 
- le fait de considérer qu'un lapin est mieux en cage que mort: certes c'est évident, cependant pour moi ce genre de raisonnement peut conduire à faire de la "PA au rabais", ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que pour un chien ou un chat si demain je poste un message dans lequel j'indique clairement ne pas respecter un besoin physiologique de l'animal, je vais me faire mettre à l'amende et ça va hurler au scandale, mais quand il s'agit d'un lapin bah c'est pas grave, on peut se passer de respecter ses besoins. Ce n'est pas méchant hein, mais tu comprends ce que je veux dire? Dans un autre topic (celui sur le hoarding côté chats) j'expliquais que c'était un peu pénible la différence de considération entre les chats/chiens et les lapins, c'est ça que je souhaite exprimer  :: 
Par exemple, si je te dis: et si à la place de mettre les lapins en cage, tu mettais le chien dans un box en ton absence? je suis sûre que ça choquerait plus d'une personne... 

Sinon pour le fait qu'ils sortent peu, lorsque les miens étaient encore en semi-liberté (enclos en notre absence), ils avaient tendance à être moins actifs. L'avantage de la liberté totale c'est qu'ils peuvent choisir de dormir ensemble ou pas, et surtout choisir leur endroit de sieste. Ici ils aiment bien varier, souvent ils dorment chacun à un endroit différent, Dora dort sur la pierre de la cheminée, et Royal aime bien dormir dans son maze haven. Puis parfois ils dorment ensemble sur le canapé, ou bien sur un tapis... bref, ils varient selon leurs envies.

----------


## Lilou26

sab travaillant qu'à mi-temps et étant enceinte je ne peux plus investir comme je veux pour les loulous.

Après voilà c'est vrai que même si ma chienne ne leur a jamais rien fait et que Flocon est souvent dans ces pattes le soir je ne veux vraiment pas prendre le risque mais bon bientôt la cage sera ouverte toute la journée (bon pas la nuit par contre).

J'ai eu quelques lapins en liberté totale et franchement j'ai eu du bol. Entre les meubles, les murs et les peluches ainsi que canapé bouffé, imagine s'ils auraient avalé la mousse ?
Je suis très protectrice envers mes animaux et même si Flocon ne ronge que ce qu'il faut ronger, se serait compliqué ici. On n'a aucune porte quasiment et donc les lapins peuvent aller dans toutes les pièces de la maison et donc monter les escaliers notamment.
Flocon vivait ainsi sous surveillance par rapport à Koda avant bah jackpot jonc de mer à 1000€ bouffé, mon chéri était ravi.

Alabama, je ne sais pas comment elle a fait mais elle est tombée du 1er étage sur le carrelage du rez de chaussée. J'ai eu la trouille de ma vie.


Mais je te rassures je suis pareille avec mes chats, les laisser sortir se serait horrible pour moi (même à la campagne hein).

Tu sais je pense que je cumule ici : des lapins en cage, des chats qui ne sortent que dans ma cours de 20m² sécurisée, un chien sans terrain notamment.

Attention par contre je suis très loin de dire qu'un lapin vaut moins qu'un chat ou un chien, sinon je ne m'embêterais pas.
Et idem je ne dis pas qu'un lapin en cage c'est mieux qu'un lapin mort.

Ce que je dis c'est que je ne pense pas que mes lapins soient malheureux à ne pas sortir de la journée et t'inquiètes que Flocon me le ferais comprendre en défonçant sa cage (chose qu'il faisait au début mais il était assez faible pour sortir trop longtemps à mon goût).

Disons que parfois j'entends des extrèmes et en faisant le calcul avec le nombre d'animaux qu'ont les gens et où ils vivent, on arrive à quelque chose d'impossible.

Exemple donc : le furet doit vivre en liberté ainsi que le lapin, sauf que la personne qui te sors ça a les 2 espèces dans la même pièce, il y a un problème là quand même (sans compter que lapin et furet dans la même pièce moi ça me fais bondir).

Parfois le côté extrème me tue quand lorsqu'on me dis que mes chats sont malheureux car ils ne sortent pas (moueh sortir en ville, à côté d'une route bof), là c'est au sujet de mes lapins et on me dira la même chose de mes furets car bien qu'en semi-liberté bah ils ne sont pas avec nous, dans la pièce à vivre ...

A cette allure je n'aurais pas d'animaux.


Je ne dis pas ça contre toi hein mais vraiment j'ai connu des lapins en liberté qui n'ont jamais la patte en dehors de la cage pendant 12 ans et pourtant petite cage (oueh j'étais une gamine, bref mais lapine cage ouverte bah elle n'a jamais bougé).

Là j'ai le cas avec Alabama, à la limite elle va se coucher dans son panier et basta.


Car dans ces cas-là mettre des rats en cage est tout aussi horrible ... Vraiment je m'arrange pour qu'ils sortent lorsqu'ils en sont en demande c'est à dire le soir mais sans surveillance jamais de la vie.


Désolée si je ne suis pas claire, je suis exténuée et n'y voit aucune agressivité ni pour te contredire hein.
Je ne dis pas et loin de là que ce que tu dis est faux, qu'un lapin peut vivre en cage ... 


Pour ce qui est de la PA au rabais, ça me vexe un peu j'avoue.
Je ne devais pas avoir de lapin à la base. J'ai récupéré Flocon pour une "amie" à l'époque sauf qu'au final j'ai annulé l'adoption car elle avait de gros problèmes financiers et d'autres trucs qui n'allaient pas ...

Je me suis retrouvée avec le gros dans les pattes et au bout de quelques mois, lui et moi c'était une superbe histoire d'amour et personne n'en voulait.
Il est resté seul quelques temps puis je lui ai adopté sa copine pour pas qu'il soit seul et leur enclos, les jouets ... Donc vraiment on est loin pour moi d'une PA au rabais.

Ce n'est peut être pas l'idéal à tes yeux et je le conçois mais je connais mes lapins et surtout Flocon, il sait très bien se faire comprendre et ils sont loins d'être malheureux.

----------


## sab_

la "PA au rabais" c'était pas pour toi, mais juste par rapport au fait qu'on lit souvent des choses du genre "ici c'est moins pire qu'ailleurs", et dans des cas extrêmes ça conduit à de sacrées situations! Ne le prends pas pour toi  :Smile: 
Tes lapins ont tout de même pas mal de temps de sortie quotidienne, ils sont en couple, effectivement ce ne sont pas les plus malheureux! et je n'ai pas dis qu'ils étaient malheureux, mais juste que la cage c'est, à mon sens, vraiment pas adapté. 
Maintenant peut être que tu trouveras une autre solution à l'avenir, quand tu pourras investir dans des cubes par exemple ou bien leur consacrer à nouveau une pièce (avec une porte car effectivement la cohabitation chien/lapin sans surveillance est dangereuse  ::  ). 
Enfin, je l'espère ^^


Sinon pour rebondir sur les furets et les lapins: la cohabitation sous le même toit nous a été fortement déconseillée par un véto exclu nac, le furet est un chasseur du lapin, le lapin sent son odeur et cela risque d'engendrer du stress. Je suis d'accord avec toi, et je dirai même qu'avoir les deux espèces dans la même pièce c'est de l'inconscience pure, voire de la "maltraitance" car ça inflige une situation de stress permanente pour le lapin. 

Et sinon, gros HS: félicitations pour ton p'tit bout à venir, ici le notre vient tout juste d'avoir 3 semaines! Les lapins s'y sont habitués bien plus facilement que le chat, ça ne les a pas perturbés plus de 2 minutes!

----------


## Lilou26

A l'avenir la cage sera ouverte toute la journée d'ici fin avril donc déjà on ne sera pas trop mal.

Les cubes le problème c'est que d'une mes lapins ne grimpent pas (oui je sais j'ai des noeuds noeuds que veux-tu) et j'aurais un gros soucis avec le bac à litière.

Ils sont propres mais Flocon n'est vraiment pas doué. Il fait dans son bac à litière mais vise à côté, que se soit pipis ou selles.
Je ne te racontes pas l'espèce de piscine sous le bac du coup, une véritable horreur. J'ai longtemps essayé et j'ai laissé tomber puis bon vu qu'ils adorent creuser, ça leur va très bien au final et je ne passe pas forcément plus de temps niveau nettoyage.

Pour les furets je suis d'accord avec toi. Ici j'ai des furets, des lapins et des rats. Bah il a toujours été hors de question que mes furets soient dans la même pièce que ces proies naturelles.
Mes furets sont à l'étage du coup dans une pièce fermée afin que personne ne sente personne. Mes furets deviendraient fous et mes rats et lapins paniqueraient complètement.

Pour que mes lapins aient de nouveau leur pièce il faudrait qu'on déménage car là se sera vraiment impossible.

Félicitations pour ton lou. Ici on a adopté Alabama par rapport au bébé à venir. Flocon était en demande permanente de câlins et avec un bébé j'avais conscience que je ne pourrais plus passer autant de temps pour lui.
C'est pour ça que je me suis dis qu'une copine me remplacerais merveilleusement bien et c'est le cas.
C'est aussi pour ça que je les ai descendu et Flocon est largement moins stressé depuis qu'il me voit à longueur de journée. On le sent beaucoup plus épanouit et mieux dans ces pattes, comme quoi !!

Il ne m'a pas oublié pour autant mais jamais je ne pourrais remplacer une copine. J'étais sceptique au début avec ça et aujourd'hui clairement j'aurais toujours des couples de lapins car oui clairement ça change tout et les voir tous les 2 ce n'est que du bonheur.

Par contre autant Alabama s'en foutra, autant Flocon j'ai un peu peur j'avoue. Il est possessif et jaloux, même envers Alabama donc j'appréhende un peu là-dessus

----------


## amnesie

Pour ce qui est des rongeurs et furets dans la même pièce je pense qu'on ne peut pas comparer tel et tel animal, il y en a pour qui ça passe d'autres non. En ce moment vu le nombre de ratoux que j'ai en fa j'ai pas le choix ma pièce à rongeurs est trop petite alors mes fufus sont dans le salon avec nous comme d'hab mais il y a aussi des rats et un lapin. 
Bin c'est chiant quand je sors mes fufus (même si j'ai moins de temps à leur accorder depuis que tous ces rats sont là. D'ailleurs même si Winry pourrait avoir du mal à le supporter je me dis que pour quelques semaines je pourrais peut être les mettre EUX dans la pièce des rongeurs et tous les rats au salon et redésinfecter tout blablabla) je suis obligée de mettre lapins et rats dans une autre pièce parce que c'est hors de question de les laisser sortir avec des bouts de queue de rats qui dépassent des cages ..... et vive le stress pour les ratoux aussi!
Après franchement j'ai toujours fait super gaffe avec les sorties rongeurs/furets parce que hors de question qu'ils puissent se renifler au travers des barreaux ou quoi que ce soit l'accident arriverait trop vite! Mais que certains lapins, rats et j'en passent soient stressés par l'odeur des furets qui est un prédateur je peux l'admettre hin y'a pas de soucis  :Smile:  Que ça soit le cas pour tous euh ..... Bah quand je vois mes ratatons à l'autre bout de la pièce qui dorment les 4 fers en l'air étalés comme des tanches j'suis pas inquiète pour leur stress ... Après j'me plante peut être et auquel cas bin on peut dire que je suis une mauvaise personne pour mes animaux peu importe mais bon je pense que chaque animal est différent, qu'ils ne réagissent pas tous de la même façon et qu'on peut pas faire de généralité!

Par contre justement ma Willow, ma lapine donc était très très très stressée quand elle vivait dans le salon avec sa copine. Et il y avait les furets . Et en effet quand je les ai mis dans une pièce séparée elle s'est beaucoup adoucie! Pour elle je veux bien croire que ça avait un lien ça c'est clair! A coté de ça mon Nino il s'en bat le steak des furets ...

----------


## Lilou26

Ici c'est un peu pareil.

Mes rats seraient foutus de bisouiller mes furets, Flocon idem.

Par contre ça surexcite mes furets et Alabama qui est assez stressée serait en totale panique. Mais concrètement je préfère ne pas prendre le risque car je ne suis pas convaincue que ça ne stresserait pas Flocon à la longue mais en tout cas ça énerverait beaucoup mes furets.

Là toi pour le moment tu n'as pas vraiment le choix donc dans ces cas-là on fait comme on peut mais ici je peux me permettre de les séparer donc je le fais.

----------


## Chensy&Co

Mince alors, je t'avais répondu mais c'est étrange, mon message a disparu. 

Je te disais qu'en enclos, c'était bien mieux qu'en cage, l'idéal étant la liberté totale. Tout t'a déjà été dit et j'avais rajouté la manière dont vit ma lapine en enclos. Si cela t'intéresse, tu peux me contacter en MP  ::

----------


## Lilou26

Comme dit plus haut, parfois il n'y a pas le choix.

Je le répète lorsque je suis là la cage de mes lapins est ouverte sur un enclos (photos dans installations, cages, aquariums ...), qui est grand avec beaucoup de choses dedans et un espace vide pour courir.
Seulement lorsque je ne suis pas là, hors de question de laisser un enclos ouvert avec ma chienne à côté et très souvent un chien en FA (j'ai très souvent 2 gros chiens chez moi).
Là on me dirais que je suis inconsciente ...

Donc vraiment le problème n'est pas que je ne veux pas que mes lapins vivent en enclos (la liberté totale hors de question chez moi, rien est protégé et il serait impossible de le faire et idem avec des chiens bof) mais que je pense aussi à leur sécurité.

----------


## Chensy&Co

En fait, je répondais à Gomette  ::

----------


## miss57

::  Moi j'ai une cage mais il est en semi liberté donc en liberté en journée et dans sa cage la nuit ( après on est couche tard donc rarement en cage)  :: !!

Certains font de très beaux enclos d'ailleurs  ::

----------


## Lilou26

ah oki Chensy désolée.

----------


## Gommette

Hello tout le monde, je vois que les débats vont bon train  :Big Grin:  alors ma lapine est arrivée mercredi, et je suis hyper contente, c'est que du positif! Je pense qu'on a eu beaucoup de chance de tomber sur celle la : absolument pas peureuse , elle vient tout le temps vers nous, adore les caresses, et surtout ca se passe hyper bien avec nos chats . Nous avons trois chats + 2 en accueil, ils ont été curieux au début, certains encore maintenant, parfois ils veulent jouer ( quand elle court partout ! ) mais ils ne la prennent pas pour un jouet , et finalement c'est elle qui leur courre apres , c'est trop drôle a voir ! 

Pour le moment on va rester sur une cage , déjà parce que la elle fait 500 grammes donc c'est un palace pour elle, et puis parce que même si ca se passe bien avec les chats je reste hyper vigilante et je surveille constamment , quand je ne suis pas la elle est en sécurité dans sa cage .

et aussi elle.nest pas propre ( mais il semble qua son âge c'est imossible ) et elle fait pipi et caca partout donc la laisser en liberté c'est pas possible pour l'instant!!

Voila, je vous mets quelques photos de cette mini boule de poils dont je suis déjà raide dingue :-D <3

----------


## Gommette



----------


## Lilou26

Par contre ne la laisse pas boire du lait, c'est super mauvais pour elle.

Et niveau âge. J'ai récupéré Alabama à 2 mois et elle était propre.

----------


## Gommette

je sais elle m'a juste volé un miel pops  :Big Grin:  

tu as quelques tuyaux pour lui apprendre la propreté ? merci

----------


## Lilou26

demande aux connaisseurs car je n'ai jamais eu le problème.

Regarde le site marguerite et cie, il est vraiment complet, une vraie bible pour lapins

----------


## calypso

Pour la propreté j'ai toujours fait en fonction du lapin, là où ils faisaient leurs besoins (généralement dans un coin) je mettais le bac litière en y mettant leurs dernières crottes. Jamais eu de problème à ce qu'en suite ils acceptent d'y aller d'eux mêmes (le seul "souci" est que parfois l'endroit où se trouve le bac n'est pas l'endroit auquel j'aurais voulu le voir).

----------


## Gommette

ok, pour le moment elle fait vraiment n'importe ou, que ce soit dans la cage ou dans le salon , n'importe quel endroit lui convient.... comme vu sur marguerite je vais bien la surveiller et dès qu'elle fait pipi ou caca la mettre dans sa litière mais bon je peux pas la surveiller constamment, surtout quand elle court partout ^^ et puis ca m'oblige à ne la laisser en liberté que quand je suis là avec toute mon attention centrée sur elle ...

si quelqu'un a d'autres conseils concernant l'apprentissage de la propreté je suis preneuse !!

sinon pour la cage en fait elle enlève tout ce que je mets au sol ( serviettes, morceau de moquette, polaire ...) et préfère s'installer dans sa litière ou a même le plastique !

----------


## manidex

Pour l'apprentissage de la propreté, il est utile de mettre des excréments dans la litière quand elle fait à côté. Pour l'urine, il suffit de déposer un peu de litière végétale sur la petite flaque, laisser absorber et déplacer la litière ainsi imprégnée dans le bac.

----------


## Gommette

Merci Manidex je vais faire comme ça. Je remarque que déjà elle fait moins de crottes en dehors de sa cage , peut-être que c commence a porter ses fruits !

----------


## manidex

De rien, j'ai eu le même souci récemment avec une lapine trouvée dans la rue et qui n'était pas propre. Au début pour l'urine je ramassais avec un sopalin que je mettais dans sa litière ensuite, avant de percuter que la litière était... Absorbante! Stupidité quand tu nous tiens... Du coup ça a été beaucoup plus efficace.

----------


## Gommette

: ) là je suis confrontée à un nouveau problème elle ronge tout ce qu'elle trouve (alors qu'au début pas du tout ! )  ::

----------


## Chensy&Co

Alors là, c'est l'éducation qui entre en jeu mais je ne te conseillerais pas dessus car perso, j'ai détourné le problème en camouflant avec des barrières ou des planches tout ce qu'elle peut ronger !

Par contre, lorsque des lapins rongent, on conseille en général de leur mettre à disposition de quoi assouvir leur besoin de ronger avec des objets en matière naturelle qu'ils peuvent grignoter sans soucis : tapis en jonc de mer, boules en osier, tapis en foin, maison en foin, tunnel en foin, tunnels en bois... sur le site de Marguerite, tu trouveras des solutions plus précises à ton problème  ::

----------


## Lilou26

Ici pour ronger ils ont un panier d'herbe sèche et des jouets en bois que Flocon aime ronger et également un arbre à chats où il ronge la sisal.

Mais je n'ai pas de gros rongeurs et en effet il faut les éduquer.

----------


## manidex

Je crois qu'effectivement pour un lapin qui ronge, la seule solution est l'éducation et la mise à disposition de jouets à ronger (ne pas hésiter à dévaliser les magasins de loisirs créatifs, on y trouve des couronnes et balles en osier parfaits pour nos pinous)

----------


## Chensy&Co

> (ne pas hésiter à dévaliser les magasins de loisirs créatifs, on y trouve des couronnes et balles en osier parfaits pour nos pinous)


Attention que ces objets ne soient pas vernis mais dans un magasin de loisir créatif, ils ne doivent pas l'être, c'est souvent du brut.

----------

